# Amadeus Quartet - the Cologne years



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Amadeus Quartet - the Cologne years
Haydn - Mozart - Beethoven - Schubert
Andante CD AN2160

http://www.amazon.com/Amadeus-Quart...756566&sr=1-11&keywords=amadeus+quartet+haydn

The members of the Amadeus Quartet got together in England during WW2. These recordings are from 1953-1957. They were "sourced from the original master tapes"; the sound is good mono.

At this stage of the quartet's existence, the knock of 'excess suavity' could not have been suggested. The ensemble is tight, and not sloppy tonally, but 'suave' ain't in it, nor is 'cheap sentiment'. The Haydn quartet, Op. 74/1, sounds to me like non-sentimental HIP on modern instruments; Haydn the intelligent craftsman, not Haydn the jovial schlock-writer.

The Mozart in the quintet K.515, with Cecil Aronowitz, their usual 2nd viola; same approach as the Haydn. In fact, schlock is notable for its absence in all of these recordings - including Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" quartet.

Beethoven's Grosse Fugue is 'articulated' with unusual clarity, without dragging to accomplish it. These guys knew their craft.


----------

